Ask HN: Who was the first CEO in history? - peter_d_sherman
======
peter_d_sherman
Who was the first CEO in recorded history? Also, when did the title of "CEO"
start to become generally recognized? Did early CEO's have the same legal
rights / responsibilities that the CEO's of today do, or were they different
in their early history?

